# Wie Watt/Seeringelwürmer konservieren/bestellen ?



## TARKUS (4. Juni 2005)

hallo ,
 wie konserviere ich Watt-oder Seeringelwürmer ? Salzen und in Backofen schieben ?Wie macht man das ?
Wo kann ich gesalzeneTtrockenwattwürmer oder gesalzene Seeringelwürmer bestellen ? Ich bin kein Händler . Für Infos wäre ich euch dankbar
Tarkus


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie Watt/Seeringelwürmer konservieren/bestellen ?*

Moin

Schau mal dort, da werden sie geholfen:q 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49879


----------



## Lotte (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie Watt/Seeringelwürmer konservieren/bestellen ?*

moin-moin,

ich hatte dir es doch schon hier beschrieben, bzw. den hinweis auf postnummer 29 in dem thread verwiesen!!! besser kannste die nicht haltbar machen!!!


----------

